# What type of Invoice to use for billing?



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

In any business Invoicing and follow on the payment with remainders is also essential. Time to think on some invoicing software. Can anyone guide me on invoice software and the details to be present in the invoice.

Let's Discuss on this topic.


----------



## absoluteprinting (Jul 24, 2015)

nikhiljoseph said:


> In any business Invoicing and follow on the payment with remainders is also essential. Time to think on some invoicing software. Can anyone guide me on invoice software and the details to be present in the invoice.
> 
> Let's Discuss on this topic.


Absolutely, I use Quickbooks Online for my printing business, but my girlfriend who owns multiple businesses uses Wave Accounting. I found that software for her and it allows a business owner to operate multiple businesses under one program and I find it as good, if not better than quickbooks. Whats even better is its free!! If I could export all of my information from quickbooks into Wave Accounting I would, but as of about 6 months ago they didn't have that capability. I hope this helps!


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

We use QuickBooks both for our software business and in our screen printing business.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

QuickBooks is best for printing business.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

After trying several accounting software products including Quick Books we decided Shopworx is the best choice. It was developed specifically for those in the apparel decorating business. It allows you to create an order quote. When approved it creates documents for each step of the decorating and invoicing process. This includes quote to sales order with auto populate, purchase order for ordering and receiving the garments, work order with everything needed for decorating then, invoicing and finally you can place artwork thumbnails on the order copy for future reference. New repeat orders can be duplicated in an instant.
Their support is good too. The time you will save over using other software is significant. They are based in Florida so their support people speak fluent english...a pleasant surprise.

Screen Medics


----------



## AnS Printing (Mar 30, 2016)

Quickbooks is awesome, I have tried many many different softwares by far they are the best.


----------



## Anthony2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How much is it a month?

Sent from my XT1080 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

We started with Quickbooks but just started transitioning to Price It software after trying several others.
It's versatile and powerful, it's taking a little time to learn but the support has been great!


----------

